# Illustrator Farbfelder auf Arbeitsfläche



## Jörg25 (30. Januar 2019)

Guten Abend,
ich möchte, wie auf dem Bild dargestellt, die einzelnen Farbfelder auf die Arbeitsfäche einfügen.
Leider habe ich dafür keinen Plan!
Wäre schön, wenn mir geholfen werden könnte!

Danke im voraus!

Jörg25


----------

